# It's been over 17 years since I was on here, wow!



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

It has been a long time. SO much is different. It is mind boggling that some of the members were not even born yet the last time I was here. I know the season is over for most, especially the east coast, what a bust, but finally figured I would stop in here and have a look around.

~Chuck


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome back Chuck Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, welcome back to the site, Chuck


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy smokes!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy smokes!


Church fire?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Good to see you Chuck (in a figurative way)! I think you'll see some familiar names.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Chuck, glad to see you. I'm in Morris county, and I have been to your place. Nice store. Good people.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Hey Chuck it's nice to see your still around. I'm sure you remember me from the old days. I still visit here daily but I don't post much. Still pushing snow!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Church fire?


Ash Wednesday


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

17 years? Was that before the Internet when you guys used a hammer, chisel and stone to send messages. :laugh:


----------



## samcarpen (Nov 2, 2010)

Learned a lot from you, Chuck. Thank you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I was like 4, or 44.

I can't remember my password for 17 seconds not to mention 17 years.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 17 years? Was that before the Internet when you guys used a hammer, chisel and stone to send messages. :laugh:


I remember I was on dial-up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> I remember I was on dial-up...


I was when I first started on lawnsite/plowsite.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> 17 years? Was that before the Internet when you guys used a hammer, chisel and stone to send messages. :laugh:


It was back when people printed out memes and carried them on clipboards


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats wrong with dial - up ... ?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Whats wrong with dial - up ... ?


Says the guy who takes a picture of his computer to show his favorite memes...

This was 7 years before I joined PS...

I know...before it was good..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Half my life ago lol ive been a member here 13 years now.. crazy


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wifes computer has a dial on it , don't they all .....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have only been on a computer for a few years , don't know how to cut and paste . Kindergarten level still playing with my dial ....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I have only been on a computer for a few years , don't know how to cut and paste . Kindergarten level still playing with my dial ....


Dont feel bad, my dad talked me into using a comfuzer...and he past away 20 yrs ago.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Chuck's Chevy Trucks Pages!!!

lol, when I started out plowing snow about 20 years ago it was with an 86 GMC High Sierra, the first site I had checked out on the 73-87 GM's. Which lead me to a plowing site Chuck had listed on there.

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

CAT 245ME said:


> Chuck's Chevy Trucks Pages!!!
> 
> lol, when I started out plowing snow about 20 years ago it was with an 86 GMC High Sierra, the first site I had checked out on the 73-87 GM's. Which lead me to a plowing site Chuck had listed on there.
> 
> http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/


Back then I sent everyone here. Then ownership changed in 2003, we had different ideas of what this site should be about, and I left. Started another site, kept it for 10 years and sold it. The new owners ruined it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Chuck Smith said:


> Back then I sent everyone here. Then ownership changed in 2003, we had different ideas of what this site should be about, and I left. Started another site, kept it for 10 years and sold it. The new owners ruined it.


Here is a look back at this site in June 2002. https://web.archive.org/web/20020601182114/http://www.plowsite.com/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Forgot about the inventor of snow being a moderator at one point. 

And some of those members...Rooster, 75, gslam88. 

Fun times back then.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Forgot about the inventor of snow being a moderator at one point.
> 
> And some of those members...Rooster, 75, gslam88.
> 
> Fun times back then.


Yes, Rooster (Rick) passed away, 75 (Rob) slid off the face of the earth, and so did gslam88 (Pete). I heard many years ago Rob met a woman, and Pete, well after an Erie GTG, he never came back on here, same as BRL, may have even been the same year...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Is Erie like Vegas


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Forgot that Pete was at the GTG too. My memory sucks. 

Rob was the guy from Toronto area?

Some of the same trolls pop their heads back in from time to time...so not everything has changed.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some of the same trolls pop their heads back in from time to time...so not everything has changed.


And yet some of them are still here.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> And yet some of them are still here.....


In 2002 you must have been in diapers?

Nevermind, you still are.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> I remember I was on dial-up...





SHAWZER said:


> Whats wrong with dial - up ... ?


So lets get to the elephant in the room....what's dial-up?

Oh yeah, hey Chuck.

NYH1.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Chuck have you been in touch with any of the more active members of the site in those days, a few that come to mind are pelican, Alan, snowplowjay, Fred Pickering, John dimartino. I believe I heard somewhere that sadly mick has passed away. Would love to see some of those guys pop in for a visit.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> So lets get to the elephant in the room....what's dial-up?
> 
> Oh yeah, hey Chuck.
> 
> NYH1.


Dial up was the most frustrating thing in the computer world especially when trying load up a nude pic. It was so slow you would fall asleep by the time it got down to the shoulders. I thought listening to my dad talk about having to walk to school up hill both ways, dial up is way worse.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

meyer22288 said:


> Chuck have you been in touch with any of the more active members of the site in those days, a few that come to mind are pelican, Alan, snowplowjay, Fred Pickering, John dimartino. I believe I heard somewhere that sadly mick has passed away. Would love to see some of those guys pop in for a visit.


Mick sadly, did pass years ago. Fred, John, Pelican (Steve), Alan, Jay, all on Facebook. I talk to them almost every day on there. Sonjaab just popped on there yesterday, have not talked to him in years. Many of the old names are on FB every day.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Back then I sent everyone here. Then ownership changed in 2003, we had different ideas of what this site should be about, and I left. Started another site, kept it for 10 years and sold it. The new owners ruined it.


I was on that site for a long time (canadianhighsierra), it certainly went downhill really fast after you left. Derek Broerse was another regular on there from Ontario, had the two square body duallies with Boss V's


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

CAT 245ME said:


> I was on that site for a long time (canadianhighsierra), it certainly went downhill really fast after you left. Derek Broerse was another regular on there from Ontario, had the two square body duallies with Boss V's


I remember both of you!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Chuck did you ever finish rebuilding that 1980 gmc you had?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I have only been on a computer for a few years , don't know how to cut and paste . Kindergarten level still playing with my dial ....


So its safe to say all your posts up to 2018 were really you wife, since you became a member in 2012...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

2012 - 2020 , that is a few years to me ..... she has helped me spell some of the bigger words .


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Forgot about the inventor of snow being a moderator at one point.
> 
> And some of those members...Rooster, 75, gslam88.
> 
> Fun times back then.


Were you as much of a ball O joy then, as you are now?

Wait, I already know the answer......Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Were you as much of a ball O joy then, as you are now?
> 
> Wait, I already know the answer......Yes


I was much nicer back then...I hadn't taken SnoFarmer's advanced course in trolling.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CAT 245ME said:


> I was on that site for a long time (canadianhighsierra), it certainly went downhill really fast after you left. Derek Broerse was another regular on there from Ontario, had the two square body duallies with Boss V's


Interesting, I remember that username as well.

Always wondered what happened to Derek.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was much nicer back then...I hadn't taken SnoFarmer's advanced course in trolling.


Are you talking about ELTeeS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Are you talking about ELTeeS


All over the interweb...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> All over the interweb...


Lol....btw, I've heard of that old site...Plow4beer wasnt trolling the interweb at that time yet though...unfortunately


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> Lol....btw, I've heard of that old site...Plow4beer wasnt trolling the interweb at that time yet though...unfortunately


I heard of a guy that did snow and concrete...not @jomama45 or @cretebaby either.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard of a guy that did snow and concrete...not @jomama45 or @cretebaby either.


Me tew...also heard he wasn't one to drink the koolaide they served back then...unlike some others


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard of a guy that did snow and concrete...not @jomama45 or @cretebaby either.


Fred?


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

GMC Driver said:


> I remember I was on dial-up...


What's this dial up thing?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard of a guy that did snow and concrete...not @jomama45 or @cretebaby either.


Snocrete?
Matson?
Bajak?
I think @jomama45 does concrete too?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Find an old 1970's metric phone with a dial on the front . Hard part is locating a cord to go from phone to computer .


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

SHAWZER said:


> Find an old 1970's metric phone with a dial on the front . Hard part is locating a cord to go from phone to computer .


still have a bunch of old phone cords sitting on a shelf.....and dsl line splitters.....you never know when they might be needed


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard of a guy that did snow and concrete...not @jomama45 or @cretebaby either.


Brunswick?

I wonder what happened to Scooty, he kinda dropped off the face of the Earth m


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> Brunswick?
> 
> I wonder what happened to Scooty, he kinda dropped off the face of the Earth m


Forgot, he did concrete and trees.

Scooty drops in once in a great while at lawnsite.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Forgot, he did concrete and trees.
> 
> Scooty drops in once in a great while at lawnsite.


Good to hear, I might have to try to log in there again one of these days....


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm making a return, too, but only 9 years(?) have flown by. During that time I've maintained the same mile of backwoods mountain road . . . unfortunately, sometimes with the "help" of new neighbors that had no clue how to handle a season average of 8 feet of wet snow.

Over the past 14 years I've use the same old ATV/plow, tractor/blower and other tools to handle significant storms - until last Saturday when I added a brand new 48" Bercomac snowblower to the mix; just in time for a fresh 8" of snow.

I'll write up a review of that snowblower later but here's a spoiler alert: diehard fans of Berco blowers probably shouldn't read it.

Pictured: Feb 26, 2020 . . .


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

MtnCowboy said:


> I'm making a return, too, but only 9 years(?) have flown by. During that time I've maintained the same mile of backwoods mountain road . . . unfortunately, sometimes with the "help" of new neighbors that had no clue how to handle a season average of 8 feet of wet snow.
> 
> Over the past 14 years I've use the same old ATV/plow, tractor/blower and other tools to handle significant storms - until last Saturday when I added a brand new 48" Bercomac snowblower to the mix; just in time for a fresh 8" of snow.
> 
> ...


Send the neighbors that have no clue here, we can give them advice.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I always think that I can advise them too. I've owned this property since 1991 and while I might be mistaken, I sort of have snow removal on this particular road down to a science. I have decades of photos and years of videos that I share with new neighbors, not to mention a manual that I created for snow removal. I have only 3 neighbors and the turnover is high, primarily due to winter. 

This is a virtual mountain wilderness, e.g. when a cougar kills a dog the state game dept just takes a report and says "whaddya expect?" New neighbors usually aren't prepared for winter back here so I try to bring them up to speed. Sometimes it works but usually they decided to find out the hard way.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 202041


That would never download on dial-up...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I was very lucky where i live. 
One of my neighbours was a work from home Bell employee for 20 years. We were one of the first to get cheap high speed through our business line. I still know alot of people with slower internet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I was very lucky where i live.
> One of my neighbours was a work from home Bell employee for 20 years. We were one of the first to get cheap high speed through our business line. I still know alot of people with slower internet.


And slow on computers? @SHAWZER


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My dial up works fine for me . I even have spare cords .....


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

plow4beer said:


> Are you talking about ELTeeS


Made some good friends there - still have contact with many today.

Other members - not so much.

Be interesting to see where they're all at now. I'd imagine they're not all still doing snow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> I'd imagine they're not all still doing snow...


Just the dumb ones....like us.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

GMC Driver said:


> Made some good friends there - still have contact with many today.
> 
> Other members - not so much.
> 
> Be interesting to see where they're all at now. I'd imagine they're not all still doing snow...


Ya, I bet I would've fit in great there


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

GMC Driver said:


> Made some good friends there - still have contact with many today.
> 
> Other members - not so much.
> 
> ...


I'm taking it Oomkiss falls under the 2nd category..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That worked out well for the BW. :terribletowel:


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Mick sadly, did pass years ago. Fred, John, Pelican (Steve), Alan, Jay, all on Facebook. I talk to them almost every day on there. Sonjaab just popped on there yesterday, have not talked to him in years. Many of the old names are on FB every day.


Dang, we're the originals!!!! Dec 3, 2002 for me. How are you Chuck!


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

plow4beer said:


> I'm taking it Oomkiss falls under the 2nd category..


Oomkes is still alive??? He was so old already 15 years ago!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

windmill said:


> Oomkes is still alive??? He was so old already 15 years ago!


Henry!!!!

YOU'RE still alive??? You've always been old.

How have you been? Always good to see another klompen wearerer on here.


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just the dumb ones....like us.


Duuuuhhhhhhhhhhh, hello? I'm not all here, but I'm here, and still plowing. Overwhelmed by the nostalgia..


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Henry!!!!
> 
> YOU'RE still alive??? You've always been old.
> 
> How have you been? Always good to see another klompen wearerer on here.


I've been well, and I got a new pair of klompen. Yellow ones. No holes in the bottom.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

What Truck did you have I think I joined in 2003


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

My truck was 3 years old last time Chuck posted here.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome back. Things do change in that amount of time. I've been a moderator on a diesel truck forum since 1995.


----------

